# Show me your roached manes!



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone have their horse/pony's mane roached? I 'm debating if I want to roach my guys mane this spring... I'd love to see everyones pictures!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I think this is a roach. I don't go fully to her skin.
This is the first time I did it back in September. My DH pretty much did all the work, using clippers and scissors, I just held her head down.
Now I have touched it up here and there, just using scissors.
It looks better now, since it has thickened a lot. 
She is half appy, half quarterhorse, and has a very textured mane, which is very prone to wind knots when not braided... her mane was past her shoulder when she didn't have trees to rub her braids off with... now she has lots... so I resorted to the roach after she rubbed off half her mane on a tree... I like this, way easier to maintain... no hour + combing to get no where!


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

This is was a mare I had free leased to an elderly couple to have as company and the lady roached my mare's beautiful mane and chopped her tail... I was not happy with the hair do and by the end of summer when i got her back, I never cut her hair again and was glad the Clyde was stronger than the appy in her and it grew back.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I think it's pretty spiffy looking


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with zexious, it just needs to be shorter and better angled.  Cute mare though. And why chop a perfectly good tail, I won't understand...


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Well it was shorter than that, she had been home a couple weeks and then it was a month or more before that that it was cut. It was an interesting look for a while but I am all about lots of mane and tail! Especially after someone came on my property years ago and cut all my horses tails off... It took most YEARS to grow back. Plus Lady is half appy and her hair doesnt grow fast or very thick, especially her tail... Her poor tail...


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree, I love it too!


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

I chopped off my mares mane because she rubbed half of it out. I even cut her forelock which I regretted after but she still was so adorable. I didn't realize how much I had cut off until I saw old pictures.. But now it's growing out nicely


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Very cute, looks good on her!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

ShotofVanilla said:


> I chopped off my mares mane because she rubbed half of it out. I even cut her forelock which I regretted after but she still was so adorable. I didn't realize how much I had cut off until I saw old pictures.. But now it's growing out nicely


OMG she is a doll! Like my girl, lol. I love roached manes on buttermilks!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

ShotofVanilla said:


> I chopped off my mares mane because she rubbed half of it out. I even cut her forelock which I regretted after but she still was so adorable. I didn't realize how much I had cut off until I saw old pictures.. But now it's growing out nicely


I think she looks great! Reminds me a bit of a Fjord  Quite a nice look for her and appears to have the neck/shoulder to support it!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

LadyChevalier said:


> This is was a mare I had free leased to an elderly couple to have as company and the lady roached my mare's beautiful mane and chopped her tail...


AAACK, I would be _so_ sad if someone chopped off my guy's mane. Your girl is beautiful, though


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

GracielaGata said:


> OMG she is a doll! Like my girl, lol. I love roached manes on buttermilks!


it kinda makes them look like Fjords haha but they definitely can work it


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

ShotofVanilla said:


> it kinda makes them look like Fjords haha but they definitely can work it


That is my nickname for her since I chopped it all off... my 'overgrown' (at 14.2, lol) fjord pony.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)




----------

